# 11.1 KDE will not boot to desktop



## Rita G. (Jan 26, 2018)

fresh install freebsd 11.1 KDE will not boot to desktop. can someone please help?


----------



## ldgc (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello 
Did you follow the instructions in https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html?
What is the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/rc.conf?


----------

